

Active Learning - mlLK
http://blog.giladnaor.com/2008/10/active-learning.html

======
likpok
One thing about most? university education, is that the good places have you
doing. Homework is more than just busywork. It's to get you actively working
in the system you're learning. Same with labs and projects.

Some of the troubles with applying some things (like calculus or physics) is
that to apply them in a meaningful way, you need a whole other course's worth
of background. So you do little things like calculate how many calories a
person burns/hr, or what the unit normal acceleration is.

------
diN0bot
> "Reading, after a certain age, diverts the mind too much from its creative
> pursuits. Any man who reads too much and uses his own brain too little falls
> into lazy habits of thinking." A.Einstein

I disagree. When I don't get enough scifi my thoughts are mundane. When I read
scifi I have tons of thoughts every day on different scenarios given the scifi
setups I've read, or totally different stories I want to write myself.

------
nirmal
_Now to start codi, em, I mean, designing. Yes, that's what I mean.
Designing._

Rings so true.

